# Lexington, KY referral?



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello board....
Anyone know of a reputable breeder/trainer/vendor in the Lexington, KY area? I was asked to help find a personal protection dog for someone in the area thats apparently having some serious issues and wants a dog asap. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a USA Schutzhund club in that area. Can't rember the name for the life of me. REALLY nice place though.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina how about mike suttle he,s not that far ,


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't want to speak for Mike, but....He may be apprehensive about selling a PPD to someone with no experience who suddenly needs one due to emergency circumstances.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Hello board....
> Anyone know of a reputable breeder/trainer/vendor in the Lexington, KY area? I was asked to help find a personal protection dog for someone in the area thats apparently having some serious issues and wants a dog asap. Any suggestions?


 If you would like email me at [email protected], I may have something that would interest your friend.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Isn't the king of table training in that area? Name escapes me now.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Isn't the king of table training in that area? Name escapes me now.


 gene england


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Gene is in Scottsville.

There is really no one in the Southern KY area for working dogs. 

Go north to Mike Diehl and check with him in Indy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> gene england



Chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Chuckle, chuckle.
> 
> DFrost



David,

Are you saying that Gene England isn't the king of table training (originated it in the US of A at least)? Have you ever worked with Gene or seen him work a dog on the table?
I've been to two seminars where Gene worked a bunch of dogs and all made progress.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Not again,,,](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Not again,,,](*,)


Howard,

It's a moot point as far as a referral, since Gene is no longer
actively training or taking new clients. However I'll ask you the same question I asked David. "have you ever worked with Gene"? Cryptic "chuckle chuckle" posts or cute emoticons don't convey a lot of information. Do you have an opinion on table training in general or Gene England in particular based on first hand experience working with him?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Table training in general? Yes, I have an opinion.
Gene England specifically? No, never trained with him. Don't wish to either.

Answer #2 should give you an idea of my feelings on answer #1.

Th th th that's all folks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> David,
> 
> Are you saying that Gene England isn't the king of table training (originated it in the US of A at least)? Have you ever worked with Gene or seen him work a dog on the table?
> I've been to two seminars where Gene worked a bunch of dogs and all made progress.


Thomas, no, what I said was "chuckle, chuckle". 

In answer to your question, yes I've seen Gene work dogs. 

My opinion on table training is well known. Like my opinion of the use of psuedo, I've never been bashful about giving it. I'll not discuss it any more however because I don't want to start a long drawn out discussion that goes nowhere. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the relevant info and PMs everyone, I'll pass everything along to my friend. It's one of those "friend of a friend" deals and since I don't know the girl at all, I'm going to assume that she has zero knowledge of handling a working dog. I want to refer her to someone that can determine that she needs and can handle a dog in the first place and is not going to rip her off because shes ignorant and scared.


----------

